
Ask HN: How to Find a Growth / Marketing Business Partner? - gremlinsinc
As a software developer, I&#x27;ve had hundreds of ideas and never really launched anything meaningful, in fact most of my products I&#x27;ve started never saw the light of day.<p>I&#x27;ve decided to build 12 lean side projects in a single year. I would like to find someone who has experiencing with user acquisition to partner up 50&#x2F;50 on these.<p>I&#x27;m a bit of an introvert and have Autism, so meeting people is always a challenge for me.<p>My question is how would you as a dev find a partner in growth and marketing to launch businesses with little to no startup capital for marketing?
======
brudgers
The proposition seems a bit as if you are asking the partner to perform
ordinary grunt work in their spare time. Few people have user acquisition as a
hobby. Programming is your hobby. 12 Projects in 12 Months means user
acquisition is running in circles.

Working on user acquisition yourself will increase your skill and focus your
work. For most people it is harder than programming.

Good luck.

